# wavedance kingfisher or perception swing



## jra (Nov 21, 2008)

hi fisho's, ive been a keen fisherman for years mainly fishing out of my boat n my old australas bass kayak but now's time to get serious about my yak fishing. Ive been looking at the kingfisher but have noticed alot of the keen fishos are using the swing ,the kingfisher is about $900 n the swing about $1500. the price is the least of the problem im just after the best craft for the job , ill be fishing open water, dams , rivers, estuary, n i weigh 100kg . does the price reflect the better craft ? help with the pro's n con's of these crafts would be hepful !!!!!!!! Any help would be appreciated thanks yakers !


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I have the swing... I am also the 100kg mark - have used it off shore - in the harbour and up the rivers and camped out of it - its a capable craft - the only other thing Ive paddled is a SIK - so I cannot comment of the other YAK you mention... but the swing has been Damn good to me !!! I might even consider parting with it :lol: :lol:


----------



## jra (Nov 21, 2008)

re; monkey butt , i know you can pay about $150 extra for a comfy seat for the kingfisher , not sure about the swing ill have to find that out. the kingfisher is aussie made to that another good thing!


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

StevenM said:


> Both are great yaks mate
> 
> Swing gives ya monkey butt
> 
> Kinggy is dam good value for money.


LOL. It's true that the ride in a swing can be a little damp on the buttock, however, a small piece of foam or something can easily stop that. The same can occur on a kingy (not as bad), as there are no scuppers directly below your butt, so water can pool there. Occurs even with the upgrade seat (as tested on BJM's kingfisher on the weekend)


----------



## BJM (Oct 5, 2008)

Yah - Kings is great value for sure....but there's a few changes I'd make, like scupper holes in the bakc of the seat, and in the end of the footwell (NOT a dry ride by any stretch)

Still a great Yak, for the price I don't think anythign will come close to it. It's all up to your needs and wants I guess


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

jra said:


> re; monkey butt , i know you can pay about $150 extra for a comfy seat for the kingfisher , not sure about the swing ill have to find that out. the kingfisher is aussie made to that another good thing!


Mate with either make of these yaks you will be buying a seat, and note you can use any brand seat you like to buy for either one.....with the swing the seat scuppers are easily plugged with pool noodle to keep your backside dry, and Waz /seadog is 110kgs and stays dry when sitting in his swing, I am 90 kgs and have all my cockpit scuppers plugged, and leave those in the rear well open to wet for my fish bag

If I was buying a new boat I would buy the kingfisher when comparing the new retail prices of both....but having said that my first choice I would still be to look for a second hand swing based on my own level of satisfaction, and being one of the older designs they regularly appear on the market


----------



## Big D (Apr 28, 2007)

Doh, don't mean to digress, but those models are in the same class as the Hobie Quest. Which IS a dry ride on the butt, even in choppy conditions. A yakker who has a swing was thinking to upgrading to something more like a Quest because of the increased area at the rear to store gear as well, and he complained about the wet butt thing too. I weigh more, carried more, and stayed completely dry in my Quest, whilst he got a wet behind in very favorable conditions. Just to throw another ingredient into the pot..... :twisted:


----------



## crazyratwoman (Feb 26, 2007)

i've NEVER had a wet bum in my kingy, unless its rained or mega chop... if yr into camping or any day long trips and need to carry gear, the kingy is the go. my brother has a swing and loves it, they're both great boats.


----------



## FishoPhil (Oct 28, 2008)

the kingfisher for $900.....the swing for $1500...
If you go the kingy... thats $600 in pimpin money to get to the same price as a stock standard swing ;-) 8)


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWcRGvAQAABbfgAAQQYWxUpAAFAA/79+AIABkRTyjImTaI3pT0wnomo9QqeKZDT0gBiNAHqZisEc4jDm+sta0QjUmuU523pBfb4xkA7VxzKMNyCpefeFzYC8MVB2565Mopq/yM4+iZoSWSzZgXJ7YMIb4fHWrWDi0gIUsQxSB1qDZSFNiZ1Nw1Ze0S/F3JFOFCQxEa8BA


----------



## L3GACY (Sep 2, 2007)

If money isn't an issue and you want the best for the job I would test paddle whatever you can in your area. Others similar to the Swing and the Kingfisher would be the Prowler 13, the Quest (reccomend), the Profish (aussie made), the moken and a few others I've forgotten. If it has to be a Swing or a Kingfisher as they are your top two favourites I would go with the Kingfisher purely on a value for money basis (even though it isn't an issue you can do a lot of pimping with the $600 you'll save).


----------



## jra (Nov 21, 2008)

thanks everybody for your quality input. Advice off people that actually know what's going on is very hard to come by these days ! Taking everything said on board im probly leaning towards the kingfisher as i can pick a new 1 up half n hour from home n it being aussie made i reckon's a bonus , ive also been offered a rigged swing at a good price but think i want the challenge of rigging one up myself as it look's like half the fun. Thanks again everyone the input from this forum is invaluable !


----------



## andyfoley (Jul 12, 2008)

i have a swing and love it $1100 new from c-kayak in gosford

about another $1000 for pimpage

and if you dont like a wet ass buy a boat


----------



## wopfish (Dec 4, 2006)

I must say that wave dance looks a tad under prepared for the open ocean and for cutting through the chop....... I may be biased... but at least with the Swing its a fully tested machine that has pedigree through experience.............

I'm open to hear from Wvadance owners and to see a few pics of life on the briney ???


----------

